
AdBlock replacing ads with anti-censorship messages this weekend - Urgo
https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/news/2016/03/world-day-against-cyber-censorship-ad-protest/
======
hijackedt
Oh goody.

I appreciate the causes but the precedent is terrible.

~~~
Mithaldu
Yep, an ad blocker should act as a fully agnostic content blocker, stopping
content of all kinds, designated by the user, from crossing the network. It
should not under any circumstance cause frivolous extra use of the network
connection, at least not without asking. Quite a few people use these not just
to get rid of an annoyance, but to manage quotas on their connection better.

------
Maxious
Previously: Adblock Sold to Mystery Company
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10318200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10318200)

